# dry ferts



## Julian (Jun 29, 2008)

Hello
Just wondering where people in toronto are buying dry ferts. Since i've been having some issues i want to start EI dosing. Found some places online but hey seem to be for the usa only. 
thanks


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Look for a Hydroponics store. They should have what you need.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Look here for Scarborough west or Markham area:
http://www.hydrotechhydroponics.com/sandbox/index.php/Six-Pack/View-all-products.html?Treeid=36
More here:
http://www.hydroponics.com/hydroshops/canadian_locations.html

Maybe at Bustan which is located at 28 Eastern Avenue (east of Parliament on the north side)
http://www.bustan.ca/default.asp

The Scarborough Hydrotech Hydroponics had the dry fertilisers last week when I was there but call first just in case. The Scarborough location does not take debit card though.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

There is the Estimative Index method:
http://www.barrreport.com/estimative-index/2819-ei-light-those-less-techy-folks.html
And there is the PPS-pro method:
http://www.badmanstropicalfish.com/forum/index.php?topic=5786.0;prev_next=prev
Both are good reads for people wanting to "roll their own ferts"


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I can vouch for the Markham located Hydrotech Hydroponics. Good store and fair prices.


----------



## Julian (Jun 29, 2008)

thanks for the info guys. I'm going to try and go with the EI method i think and see how it goes. For buying these ferts being winter and that making it hard for me to get out sometimes i wanted to order online if possible.

so far i've found This which seems a bit over kill.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Your welcome Julian 
I gather you mean overkill as the 6 pack won't be parted out so it's buy all or nothing. Calcium Nitrate and Amonium Nitrate can be used in a weak solution mixed in water on your lawn in the spring. Also magnesium sulphate is sold cheap at stores as epsom salts. Epsom salts are good in the garden for tomatos, potatos, and peppers at 1 Tablespoon/gal.


----------



## Julian (Jun 29, 2008)

yea thats kinda what i was thinking too. I'll see what else i can trackdown online here


----------



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

I buy the ones I need individually. Its on the 410. Homegrown hydroponcs.


----------



## wngt368 (Oct 4, 2008)

Julian said:


> thanks for the info guys. I'm going to try and go with the EI method i think and see how it goes. For buying these ferts being winter and that making it hard for me to get out sometimes i wanted to order online if possible.
> 
> so far i've found This which seems a bit over kill.


want to split it with me? I do not want the whole thing either as it is too much.


----------



## coryp (May 28, 2008)

Julian said:


> thanks for the info guys. I'm going to try and go with the EI method i think and see how it goes. For buying these ferts being winter and that making it hard for me to get out sometimes i wanted to order online if possible
> 
> order from homegrown hydro they will ship its 8.50 shipping and they will split the pack up for you
> 
> ...


----------



## Julian (Jun 29, 2008)

thanks cory i'll e-mail them and do it that way.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Those prices are good.
What is the weight of each one?


----------



## coryp (May 28, 2008)

Calmer said:


> Those prices are good.
> What is the weight of each one?


1 maby two pounds size of a margarin container .... if you go in theyll ususally cut the prices even more the shop near me gave me all 3 for 5 $$$


----------



## coryp (May 28, 2008)

im guessing they buy it in bulk 50lbs bags because the guy just had big trash cans filled up with the stuff lol


----------

